# Cyclogest and hot flushes



## sausbear (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi there

I had two embies transferred on Weds this week.  I am using cyclogest pessaries 400mg twice a day starting after ET.

During Weds night I woke up quite hot, and last night I woke up and my pyjama top was wet in parts from perspiration, and I had a heat rash over my chest. My lower half was absolutely fine.

This doesn't seem to be a side effect listed on the instructions - do I need to worry?

Apart from that we are going to swap to our summer lightweight duvet which may help a little.

Any advice or reassurance would be appreciated

Thanks very much


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

I have heard from a number of women that have had sweats during the 2ww while on the pessaries and it is linked with the increased level of progesterone in your body.

Def. change the duvet as a short term measure!!!

Ruth


----------

